# The 2014 Arcequine Thread



## TPO (20 January 2014)

The last one has gotten so big that I thought it would be best to start a new one.

Now that people have had theirs longer and and more people have bought one how are things going?

Have the issues with connecting and new leg pads been resolved? Are any more horses reacting badly to them? Any more positive reviews?

Has anyone bought one via an agent? What do the agents actually do as such; will they come out and demo? Still waiting to hear back from the company to find out if they have any agents in Scotland and how to book one. I don't want to buy one and then have neither of the horses tolerate it. 

I've been looking into buying one for ages but equine circumstances kept changing to a point it was better to do nothing than use something that may or may not make things worse. Now they can't get worse with the main horse there is nothing to lose! I'd also be using it in an attempt to reduce scar tissue over a joint; not a major issue but would be good if it could be improved at all. 

TIA for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Lgd (20 January 2014)

I'm waiting for scans to be emailed through from my vet.

My mare was diagnosed with suspensory desmitis of medial branch in her right hind.
Initial scan - no holes, tiny amount of fibre loss, ligament twice the size of the other.
3 lots of SW, cold water spa for first 6 weeks, then AE on for 6 weeks. She was on box rest for 4 weeks at the start, although was out of the box daily going to the spa. Been walking inhand or ponied off another horse since then.
Re-scan at 12 weeks and ligament is completely healed - vet was amazed at the speed of healing.
Now done a week walking in a ho lunge aid to build up her top line a bit and has been ridden for the last few days for 15 mins in walk. Just building up the work slowly and goes for another scan at the end of March. 

I had no problems with rubs and she is a thin skinned chestnut. Used the old style leg strap. Second day she took the bandage off, ditto day 3.
Then did some lateral thinking and used a premier equine sport boot to keep it on and that worked brilliantly. She has short cannons so top of AE strap just below knee and bottom strap round fetlock. boot over the top, suspensory strap covers bottom nicely. AE delivery unit tucks neatly in the top of the boot and adjust so I can see the lights. Because of my time being mostly limited to after work she did a lot of her walking with it on. Even in light rain the boot kept the leg nicely dry.


----------



## HeresHoping (20 January 2014)

Bless you for starting this.  I am sorry, I bumped the other one.

I'll read with avid interest because what I need is a miracle and this sounds as though it could be it.


----------



## Brandy77 (20 January 2014)

Has anybody used this to help treat navicular type of issues?


----------



## Brandy77 (21 January 2014)

Hi Hurricanelady

please could you explain how it helps things like arthritis? As presumably this has been confirmed by X-ray, and the Arcequine can't change any bone spurs etc that have already happened, so does it help because it has an analgesic affect? 

Just want to fully understand how it works before deciding to purchase one!


----------



## Sults (21 January 2014)

Thank you for the links! Unfortunately the science link are a bit over my head! 

I've had a read through the case studies, they mainly seem to be examples of where the arcequine has helped speed the recovery/healing. Do you know if there are any examples of where it has been used for a degenerative disease, with before and afrer xrays?  

Or if anyone else has experience of using it for a degenerative issue?

Luckily my horse doesn't have these issues, i just want to understand exactly what it does / doesn't do. It seems kind of similar to shockwave therapy in that it is an aid to healing? If that is the case it does sound like a handy piece of equipment.


----------



## LCDB (21 January 2014)

I have been using my Arc Equine not for injuries but just to make sure everything is ok but I always worry about using the right sequence anyone got any hints on know what you should use for maintaince and different injuries etc


----------



## philamena (22 January 2014)

Please coudld someone explain what I would need to buy to convert my old style leg strap to the new pads? My horse reacted to the old conductors, so I'm reluctant to put them back on (and haven't)... but it's not clear from the website shop exactly what I'd need to start using the newer ones?


----------



## Lolo (23 January 2014)

We're selling ours  Works fine, no reactions or anything, just need the cash.


----------



## Rach_W (23 January 2014)

I'm a little undecided about the success of mine on my mare.  She pulled her cruciate ligament last February.  I used it from June onwards with no change and in fact, she became more lame.  I gave up and decided that the best thing was to turn her away and perhaps retire her.  Took her to the vets, thinking that I could claim loss of use on insurance and she trotted up sound and hasn't looked lame since that date.  I am now bringing her slowly back into work and so far so good. 

Whether it was the Arc or time, who knows and I will never know how well it has healed as scans can't show it up, but I might start using it again on the maintenance programme.


----------



## Brandy77 (23 January 2014)

I would like to purchase one of these, are there any agents around the hertfordshire area please?


----------



## alwaysbroke (23 January 2014)

Interesting to read have been thinking about investing in one for a while, need to treat myself as well as the horses!

If ordered now do the come with the new style leg strap?


----------



## Mickyjoe (29 January 2014)

Does anybody know how these might affect a horse that has had a neurectomy? I.e. is there a danger that it could cause the nerves to grow back? Just something I have been pondering...


----------



## tigger2 (1 April 2014)

Mickyjoe said:



			Does anybody know how these might affect a horse that has had a neurectomy? I.e. is there a danger that it could cause the nerves to grow back? Just something I have been pondering...
		
Click to expand...


I wondered this too....anyone got any experiences/thoughts??


----------



## strides-eventing (4 April 2014)

To use the new pads you need to buy the new style leg strap. And if you buy a kit now you will receive 1 old style and 1 new style leg strap! (or I did)

I have been using the Arc Equine on my horse who has had KS surgery, and definitely think it has sped up the recovery! He came home less than 24hrs post surgery (I had used the AE a couple days prior) and a 2 days post surgery when I changed the dressing I could not believe how good it looked. There was practically no swelling and my horse wasn't bothered about it being touched. Working at Hartpury Equine Therapy Centre I have seen LOADS of post KS surgery cases and none have looked as good as my horses so quick! Fizz even commented on how good it was and agreed none of their cases had looked so good. The vet was very impressed when the stitches came out around 10 days later and just under 2 weeks post surgery we were able to crack on and start his rehab in a roller! 

Unfortunately the KS isn't the only thing with him and he does have a couple other niggles which I feel are less angry now with the AE but I think the main thing to remember is that this kit will really help the rate of recovery but is not a magical cure for everything! I have been using it myself for long standing shoulder pain which has been greatly reduced since using it.


----------



## lambourngb (5 April 2014)

tigger2 said:



			I wondered this too....anyone got any experiences/thoughts??
		
Click to expand...

I looked into Arc earlier this year and emailed my horse's history to Ian. Due to a median-to-lateral asymmetry (caused by a **** farrier) my horse's collateral ligament had attached itself to his ddft and his navicular bursa was displaced. My two surgical options were separating the ligament from the tendon, clean out the scar tissue and hope it didn't end up reattached due to strong fiberious memory, - or palmar digital neurectomy . The first surgery is new and risky, plus no guarantee that it would work anyway, and the second had more promising chances of getting my horse sound again. I had him nerved last year. 

Long story short- all the rest, not to mention his previous unbalance in his hoof had also caused calcification of his ddft further up to his pastern. I did three rounds of shock therapy to resolve it, but he is still unsound up front due to his tendon damage.

I wanted ARC to heal the tendon but leave the severed digital nerves alone- but that is impossible. I was advised I didn't need to worry about the nerves regrowing because ARC would also heal the damage in his hoof interior too. I am skeptical that something would allow the two tissues to pull apart and return to their natural state. 

However- after paying for two MRIs, coffin joint injections, tendon injection, 3 rounds of shockwave, and as of yesterday nerve blocks revealed a new hind end lameness - I might consider buying this machine versus retiring my horse. 

Anyone else with experience with navicular syndrome & ARC?


----------



## TPO (5 April 2014)

I ended up buying one second hand but now my horse is healing so well I don't want to throw another factor into the mix at this stage.

Can anyone recommend a good place to advertise it?


----------



## Keenjean (16 April 2014)

If anyone is in the south east & interested in this I have seen a talk advertised at Chelwood Equestrian Centre (East Sussex) on 30th April at 7.30. I'm going to contact them to get some more details and I'm going to go as I want to know a bit more before I decide whether to commit to it or not. The talk is free so I figure I have nothing to lose!


----------



## Brandy77 (17 April 2014)

Hmmm, I'm in Herts so that's still a couple of hours from me but might be interested, pls let us know if you do get any more info!


----------



## Auslander (17 April 2014)

i'm a month into using mine, and I've noticed some strange things going on! First - his stubborn mud fever vanished, and most recently, huge (Weetabix sized) fibrous lumps on each elbow have dramatically reduced in size. He looks sounder and more mobile trotting round the field, and he's very fresh to ride. Obviously feeling very well in himself, which is lovely, as he has been very stiff and on/off lame behind for a long long time. i'm using it for PSD, spavins and sacroiliac tightness.


----------



## Dottie (18 April 2014)

I've just brought my kit having had it on my radar for a while, unfortunately I'm now in a position to have to use it! 

My 7 yo ID x has been diagnosed with SI and PSD as well as impinging DSP and Spondylosis of his ventral lumbar. He is only 1/10 lame but is generally stiff through his back and lacks flexibility. Now SEIB are refusing to split my claim, I will not have enough money left after the diagnostics, shockwave and medication to have surgery if he requires it.  
I'm pinning all my hopes on to the ARC and after having a long chat with Ian he is confident my horse will be back up and running in a couple of months.

I'm going to try it on myself first for general stiffness and a sore back and I'm also  interest in the effect it will have on me psychology, as I do suffer from anxiety and depression (certainly not helped by having a lame horse!) 
I will keep you all posted and please keep sharing your story's !


----------



## BethH (14 May 2014)

Any more info on success when using this - my horse at this minute is undergoing a bonescan.  He has suspected PSD (rubbish farrier - now barefoot!)and the scan is to see if there are any other underlying issues.  Have swapped a couple of emails with Ian at Arc and am hoping the unit can help my horse as prognosis no looking good & Ian seems confident it has helped other horses with the same sort of issues - I would love hundreds of success stories with this unit please before I splash out, & would love to hear it works!


----------



## TarrSteps (14 May 2014)

I've used it myself and done lots of reading and would say I'm generally positive on the technology. As far as I know, though, there is very little objective scientific tracking going on, most of the evidence is anecdotal. Without double blind studies it's impossible to compare healing times our

I am interested though, when the subject comes up, how reluctant people are to share any negative or even neutral experiences. ANY therapy has risks and rewards, that's just the way life works. When I hear that something can only benefit, in every situation, without any contraindications (although human advice does suggest there are circumstances where use the technology is not recommended) I start to wonder. Critical analysis is not necessarily negative, it's just common good sense.


----------



## Barlow (14 May 2014)

Im thinking about selling mine as bought it thinking I would use it for my horse recovering from op but livery yard never bothered putting it in him consistently! Not sure whether to stick it on eBay or put it on preloved-I see others have sold theirs secondhand, where did you advertise it?


----------



## ihatework (14 May 2014)

There is one on BD classifieds at the moment


----------



## cundlegreen (14 May 2014)

Dottie said:



			I've just brought my kit having had it on my radar for a while, unfortunately I'm now in a position to have to use it! 

My 7 yo ID x has been diagnosed with SI and PSD as well as impinging DSP and Spondylosis of his ventral lumbar. He is only 1/10 lame but is generally stiff through his back and lacks flexibility. Now SEIB are refusing to split my claim, I will not have enough money left after the diagnostics, shockwave and medication to have surgery if he requires it.  
I'm pinning all my hopes on to the ARC and after having a long chat with Ian he is confident my horse will be back up and running in a couple of months.

I'm going to try it on myself first for general stiffness and a sore back and I'm also  interest in the effect it will have on me psychology, as I do suffer from anxiety and depression (certainly not helped by having a lame horse!) 
I will keep you all posted and please keep sharing your story's !
		
Click to expand...

Re helping your depression, I believe that Ian has been trialling the Arc on people with depression and mental issues with good results. It certainly helped my horse cope with 3 months box rest after an op. he also healed very well after arthroscopy for a torn tendon sheath, and has been in full time work since August with no ill effects (touches wood!) I have used the unit on myself, for knee and groin pain, and find that I noticed the difference within 48 hours. I was a little sceptical of it all, as you can't feel the unit doing anything, but so far have had positive experiences. One thing I would say though, I don't believe its a cureall for every ailment, and I would be very wary of using it with any form of cancer.


----------



## wench (14 May 2014)

Barlow said:



			Im thinking about selling mine as bought it thinking I would use it for my horse recovering from op but livery yard never bothered putting it in him consistently! Not sure whether to stick it on eBay or put it on preloved-I see others have sold theirs secondhand, where did you advertise it?
		
Click to expand...

I hope you've had words with the yard!


----------



## islandspirit (15 May 2014)

Mickyjoe said:



			Does anybody know how these might affect a horse that has had a neurectomy? I.e. is there a danger that it could cause the nerves to grow back? Just something I have been pondering...
		
Click to expand...

I wondered this too so asked Arc Equine with a view to purchasing one if there was no chance if nerve re growth. I wasn't very impressed with the answer as they never directly answered my question and I am still non the wiser and opted to keep my money in my pocket


----------



## TPO (15 May 2014)

I sold mine on eBay if that helps at all.


----------



## criso (15 May 2014)

ihatework said:



			There is one on BD classifieds at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Off to look at that as toying with the idea of trying it.  

Is that roughly what they usually go for secondhand?


----------



## Sarah_Jane (15 May 2014)

It is not just horses and humans. Here is Smartie using it to help with healing a major wound that required surgery.


----------



## cundlegreen (16 May 2014)

criso said:



			Off to look at that as toying with the idea of trying it.  

Is that roughly what they usually go for secondhand?
		
Click to expand...

I believe that lolo on here wants to sell one.


----------



## criso (16 May 2014)

cundlegreen said:



			I believe that lolo on here wants to sell one.
		
Click to expand...

would definitely be interested


----------



## TPO (16 May 2014)

I bought Lolo's and have sold it on.

I bought and sold at £300, don't know how that compares to the one on BD. Lolo's had old and new style leg pads, back pad and extra gel they'd bought to use with it along with original leg and back gel in the kit. I never used it so it was sold on in same condition if that gives you a guide.


----------



## walker1234 (2 July 2014)

Anyone selling one?


----------



## Clarew22 (11 July 2014)

Just wondering does everyone secure their units using a stable bandage or has anyone come up with a another way such as a leg wrap or something?  My boy gets itchy legs with bandages so does tend to trash them I thought he may be better with a type of leg wrap but not sure I could secure the unit that way, don't really want to buy them to find they don't work!


----------



## cundlegreen (11 July 2014)

I used a bra strap, which I threaded through the little cover. Seems to work well.


----------



## missprimitive (11 July 2014)

I use premier equine stable wraps never had a problem with it


----------



## criso (11 July 2014)

I used hind brushing boots on the forelegs which are too big on their own but fit nicely over the unit.


----------



## Dottie (11 July 2014)

I leave mine on overnight. He has a piece of Gamgee around his leg which the ARC sits on top of, then a square of Gamgee over the ARC to protect it then I put a stable wrap over the top. I have to tape the straps on as he try's to pull them off! 

I found fibregee too thick so used Eskadron wraps for a while which where perfect but my horse kept pulling the wraps out!


----------



## Clarew22 (13 July 2014)

Thanks sounds like it's worth trying the wraps


----------



## HeresHoping (26 July 2014)

Hello.

So. Larry (crushed lumbosacral joint and torn left hind suspensory - has been on field rest for 6 months, having injured himself  at the beginning of November last year) and I are both on day 3 of the Arc.  So far, nothing untowards with Larry.  I have composed a lengthy email to Ian to ascertain the programmes, but am feeling a bit guilty about asking having turned down his previous offer to assist (nothing untowards; I just wasn't sure what was going on between AHT and my insurance, and felt I couldn't guarantee that I'd be able to cover another hospital stay). So in the meantime I have started him on 1++ 2++ as per the manual, with the intention of continuing for a couple of weeks.

Given that I have blooming awful lower back pain due, the osteopath thinks, largely to compression in my spine and too long sitting at a desk on the wrong-sized chair, I thought I'd have a go with it, too.

Tell me, please, those of you who have used it on yourselves, did you feel dreadful for a couple of days? I keep getting vertigo (or at least a sensation of leaving my brain behind when I turn my head on occasion) and I don't know if it's that or something more sinister.  Am off to the GP first thing on Monday, but wondered if it was coincidence.  I tend to feel like that before coming down with something (I'm told that might be a dodgy thyroid and coming up to 'that' time of life) but I've just read somewhere that 'flu-like symptoms are a side-effect of microcurrent technology.


----------



## cundlegreen (26 July 2014)

HeresHoping said:



			Hello.

So. Larry (crushed lumbosacral joint and torn left hind suspensory - has been on field rest for 6 months, having injured himself  at the beginning of November last year) and I are both on day 3 of the Arc.  So far, nothing untowards with Larry.  I have composed a lengthy email to Ian to ascertain the programmes, but am feeling a bit guilty about asking having turned down his previous offer to assist (nothing untowards; I just wasn't sure what was going on between AHT and my insurance, and felt I couldn't guarantee that I'd be able to cover another hospital stay). So in the meantime I have started him on 1++ 2++ as per the manual, with the intention of continuing for a couple of weeks.

Given that I have blooming awful lower back pain due, the osteopath thinks, largely to compression in my spine and too long sitting at a desk on the wrong-sized chair, I thought I'd have a go with it, too.

Tell me, please, those of you who have used it on yourselves, did you feel dreadful for a couple of days? I keep getting vertigo (or at least a sensation of leaving my brain behind when I turn my head on occasion) and I don't know if it's that or something more sinister.  Am off to the GP first thing on Monday, but wondered if it was coincidence.  I tend to feel like that before coming down with something (I'm told that might be a dodgy thyroid and coming up to 'that' time of life) but I've just read somewhere that 'flu-like symptoms are a side-effect of microcurrent technology.
		
Click to expand...

I've used it several times on myself, but not for anything major, pain wise. I've never had any symptoms such as you describe. To be quite honest it doesn't feel as if its doing anything, but it has relieved knee pain and muscle spasm in a couple of days. I've never needed to use it longer than that. Maybe your blood pressure is a bit low??


----------



## Auslander (27 July 2014)

I use mine on myself (for leaking disc related lower back pain, inflamed achilles tendon and generally stiffness. It starts to annoy me after about 3 hours - feels like its fizzing/buzzing, and my skin gets a bit red. I've never felt ill whilst/after using it, and the irritation is worth it for the pain relief!


----------



## fairyclare (22 August 2014)

Cheeky asking post.... 

Would any fellow Arc Equine users happen to have a delivery unit I could borrow/buy/loan for a few weeks?

I am injured and using my own Arc on me, my horse has started displaying to odd behaviour and at the moment everything is pointing to it being a sleep issue, I want to try and help her with the Arc but we can't both wear it at the same time.

i would be grateful if anyone could help.... Please.  I have chocolate M&M's and popcorn.


----------



## Puppy (23 August 2014)

Has anyone any experiences of using an arc equine on a check ligament injury?  TIA.


----------



## foxy1 (7 October 2014)

Is anyone selling one at the moment? I'm looking to buy, thanks


----------

